# lovells eliminator Kit



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been planning the Pedders Street II kit, but recently discovered the Lovells eliminator kit that looks like all the same components for half the price.

Can anyone offer insights into the relative strenghts and weaknesses of each kit? The lovells kit is $800 compared to $1,850 for the Pedders. 

is the Pedders worth the extra grand?


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Lots of people have looked but none have commented. I have done a fair amount of research and found the following. The lovells eliminator kit contains shocks, struts, and springs. To make it complete to the level of the Pedders street II, requires the addition of the Lovells no rub kit and differential insert which contains the radius rod bushings, differential insert and strut mount bushings. The total cost is about $1,200 including shipping. It is still not as complete as the Pedders kit as it does not include the strut tower brace. All in the cost differential if you take off $200 for the strut tower brace the differentail between the two kits is only $450.

From everything I have read the quality is similar, but pedders did the R&D necessary to determine what the kit needed to be complete.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## devwil68 (Oct 8, 2008)

i have the lowest eliminator kit on my car and is incredibly pleased with it. i had to get the camber kit with it sense it dropped the car 1" in the rear. but i was in the same boat. didnt want to spend that kind of money for a kit that i thought was enough to get the job done.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

If you really dig into, I think you will find Lovell's to be a very good product. I have different Lovell parts and am very satisfied. Customer service is outstanding


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I am going to buy the lovells eliminaotr kit, no rub kit, and differential insert. 

I am thinking about getting an energy suspension bushing kit as well. Do you think the bushing kit will be overkill?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

fat bastard GTO said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I am going to buy the lovells eliminaotr kit, no rub kit, and differential insert.
> 
> I am thinking about getting an energy suspension bushing kit as well. Do you think the bushing kit will be overkill?


Before you buy the insert check out the Harrop diff cover for a better solution. The Energy kit is the best deal out there imo and is more of a must than overkill. It also has the stiffest bushings imo. I use the all of the above with King and Koni and love the ride and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Good choice but I would contact Andy, Lovells Pty Ltd - Suspension for the ride of your life, and discuss what you want to do and he will tell you what products to get. This is part of the service you get with them. Andy will get you set up right and will not sell you something you really don't need


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pedders is like SLP... they make a decent product and charge and arm and leg... Lovells makes an equivalant product and sells it for less. Pedders just spends more on advertisigin.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> Before you buy the insert check out the Harrop diff cover for a better solution. The Energy kit is the best deal out there imo and is more of a must than overkill. It also has the stiffest bushings imo. I use the all of the above with King and Koni and love the ride and would recommend it to anyone.


I got the diff cover with the "dog ears" mounts, i love it! also i replaced all my front bushing with engery and pedders poly bushings. I had to go with 2 companys to replace all the bushings, since niether company made all of them, just some each. My rear xmeber bushings are pedders, i had no wheel hop at all, but now i think my tires are off balance, and the wheel hop is very slight. about to get some new tires, that will tell me if my old ones where the cuase!


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

got the lovells eliminator kit, no rub kit, and diff insert from Kollar racing. Excellent service, I ordered on Tuesday and the stuff was here by Friday.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fat bastard GTO said:


> got the lovells eliminator kit, no rub kit, and diff insert from Kollar racing. Excellent service, I ordered on Tuesday and the stuff was here by Friday.


What springs you go with?


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

stock height with HD option


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Just had everything installed big difference in suspension. It is everything I expected. 

My mechanic indicated installing the shocks struts springs and bushing kit was a bigger job than he anticipated. He asked how much these jobs usually cost I have seen people on the boards talking about $600 to $800. Is that a fair price or cheap? I don't want to get taken advantage of, but I don't want to take advantage of him either. Can anyone give me an opinion of a fair price to install all this stuff? He had one of his guys working on it for two days.


----------

